# Having allergies and living with a GSD



## shellbeme (Jun 21, 2010)

Do any of you have allergies to your dogs? I read so many different things about it. I also have read that when you have allergies to dogs the GSD is one of the worst kind to get. My s/o has a mild dog allergy, he's has no symptoms at all with the low dander breeds and even with other dogs he only seems to have problems when he rough houses with them. Still, before we get one (which is a long ways off) I want to find out more about people who live with this. 

I see alot of posts that say 'don't get one if you have any type of allergy' - fine fine, you're entitled to your opinion but I am sure there are people with dog allergies out there that live fine with a GSD. Still I'm keeping an open mind. We aren't the type to get a pet and get rid of it so no worries there if it comes into this house, it stays. We also aren't going to jump into anything which is why I'm asking questions so early.

I don't want anyone to end up miserable. Like I said his allergy is mild, with his sister's boxers he isn't bothered until he's rough housed with them, otherwise he's fine around them. 

I've read suggestions like air cleaners-which we have, keeping them out of the bedroom, which wouldnt be a problem, more frequent bathing, good diet, and of course, the ever popular furminator brush. Also, cleaning up after playing with the dog to wash away saliva and that. We are ready to do all of this. He's been around gsd and he's fine but he hasn't really gotten in there and rough housed with one.

What do you all do? I know there are people out there in these situations. I want to hear the good and the bad, what works and what doesn't.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've had severe allergies all of my
life untill 3 years ago. i've always had
pets.

my youngest daughter is allergic to
everything. she always thanks me for
making her allergic.  

i never really treated my allergies. my
daughter had to get shots.

sneezing, runny eyes, coughing wasn't enough
to keep us from having pets.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I too have allergies....severe at times.
I have learned to deal with the "sneezing, itchy swollen eyes, congestion etc.."
It has not stopped me from owning animals....we have dogs, a cat and a Cockatoo.....the bird & cat dander are the worst for me.
I think it would depend on how severe the symptom's are.....if it would have contributed to "asthma" in myself....then I probably would not own the animals.
JMO


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I have mild allergies to dogs and more symptoms around cats. When my daughter first brought home two new kittens I noticed that my sniffles and itching were more pronounced but over the next couple of weeks I became accustomed to them and was symptom free. If allergies are not too serious I believe that many people can have their symptoms diminish over time. A family member who is a veterinarian has more serious reactions to cats and simply takes one antihistimine daily to control her allergy. 
Keeping the dog's coat clean either by bathing or wiping down with a wet towel, keeping dogs out of the bedroom and washing up after play are all important. You will want to have an effective vacuum cleaner (lots of info on other threads here about vacuums for German Shedders, lol). I keep a presciption eyedrop in the house (Patanol) for times when I accidentally touch kitties then touch my eyes, which is my only real problem.
Good for you for being proactive in doing your research *before* getting a GSD and good luck in your search for solutions.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

I developed an allergy to my dog Mikey after I had him 5 or 6 years.
Usual symptoms were itchy watery eyes. Nothing really helped.
Fexofenadine was of some benefit. I lived with it until his death
in May of this year.

Naturally I ended up with another GSD and time will tell whether
I am allergic to her. I fully expect I will be. Its a small price to pay...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Some allergies will get better or even go away with constant exposure- that is what an allergy shot is, but others will worsen causing asthma, lowered immune system, and severe illness. I would start having the allergic person spend time with a GSD to see what kind of reactions your going to expect. Obviously you need to be prepared to vacuum daily, brush daily, bathe monthly the dog that is,lol, and keep the dog out of this person's room. They should shower after petting the dog or at least always wash hands, not touch their face after handling the dog, and probably stay on a maintenance allergy medicine geared toward animal allergies. I also wouldn't allow the animal on furniture. Why not consider a lower danger dog though? It would be terrible if this person's allergies also got worse to the point where they were suffering from serious illness- there's no magic test to see if exposure will improve or worsen an allergy only time can tell.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I wonder is a true long coat would help since they are lacking an undercoat, they would still need a good brushing, but wouldn't be constantly shedding their undercoat....

The trouble would be finding a responsible breeder that has them.... my google search wasn't very fruitful.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I am mildly allergic to my dogs. 

What helps is hard floors rather than carpet. Lots of vaccuming to keep the hair up. Regular brushing and trips to the groomer when they are blowing their coat. Keeping the filter on the Air conditioning changed frequently. Argos sleeps in bed, but I cover the comforter with a blanket that I can just throw in the wash regularly. I also change my sheets frequently. Although I think that keeping them out of the space where you sleep is a major help if the allergies are giving you trouble. 

If it gets really bad than a some over the counter allergy meds like Zyrtec seem to do the trick.


----------



## Amber1 (Jun 8, 2017)

*Realize this is an old post but would like to add to it.*

Hello, 

I recently found out that I am allergic to my German Shepherds and cats May 24,2017. 
I have a degree in Animal Science and have worked really hard to get where I am today. I do not take this diagnoses lightly as for I also have Asthma, COPD, Valley fever and other breathing issues that have placed me on Oxygen as of Aug 2016. Last month I found that my breathing issues would improve if I would re-home my dogs and cat. I told my Pulmonologists, ENT, and Allergist absolutely NOT. 

I am going to continue to live my life like this and I will continue to live my life like this as for I am a full grow adult and can make my own choices in my life. 

Some things I have found that have been easier for me when it comes to my two GSD's is .... 
In addition 


I ripped up all my carpet and threw it away
I had Stanley Steamer come into my home and clean all furniture and I bought covers that get wash two times a week.
I hired someone to come into my house and vacuum (floors, furniture and other things), mop and dust 2 times a week.(this has helped a lot)
I began brushing them daily OUTSIDE - however I had to purchase a N95 Respirator with valve to brush and blow their coats out other wise I was finding myself having serious breathing issues and being in the hospital (washing them does not seem to be an issue for me. I do rinse them off every night with a hose it minimizes the dander and environmental allergens I am allergic too that they carry into my home. )
They get washed 2 times a month with Allersearch Pet: Anti-Allergen Pet Shampoo I also have allergen wipes for the in between baths.
I also take Montelukast/Singulair 20 mg twice daily....... they tried Flonase but it was causing nose bleeds for me so that was stopped.
In my A/C unit vent I have two I have HEPA Filters that are taken down twice a month by the cleaning lady and washed with allergen soap dried and re-installed they are NOT CHEAP FILTER.
My clothing is washed in a HE washer and dried at the hottest temp. I do not leave them over night in a laundry basket I put into a concealed closet that has no animal access and no air flow for those allergens to enter into that closet.
I change out my sheet three times a week I also change my blankets out also with sheet changing.
I wash every night instead of the morning as for allergens will collect in hair as for I have very long hair (down to my hip.)
Last but not least, I have air purifiers within my home (a total of 4) the most expensive is in the bedroom where I have my breathing equipment and my oxygen concentrator. This is also where I recharge my Inogen Portable Oxygen Concentrator and store my oxygen tanks and tubing.
So all in all yes it is possible even with serious breathing conditions and allergic reactions to a dog the only thing is you have to rethink how you want to live your life. I am no longer working at a vet clinic I am no longer able to work period however I will not give up my animals just because I have a medical conditions and Yes I have had doctors get VERY ANNOYED with me about this. Honestly my dogs are my life and I will continue to have them no matter what it takes on my part. I would not do this if I had a child (But I do not have a child anymore my son is in his 20's, married, living 2300 miles away from me, and has a child of his own). However this is my life and I am going to continue to live it as I want to. 


I hope things work for you just remember anything is possible if you want to make it possible. 

Amber*
*


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome, a most interesting first post! It's obvious you love your dogs! Do post pictures in the pictures postings, we'd all love to see your dogs!


----------

